# Vehicle Seat Covers



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Wondering is anyone has any recommendations on brands for car seat covers?

We just got my wife a new car and would like to protect the second row captains chairs from car seat wear and other general wear and tear. Also, I have an older 4Runner that could use some new seat covers for the front.

Thanks!


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

What kind of price range are you looking at. $30 seat covers will be vastly different in recommendation than $300 seat covers.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

gijoe4500 said:


> What kind of price range are you looking at. $30 seat covers will be vastly different in recommendation than $300 seat covers.


Not cheap, middle to high end range please


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Wondering is anyone has any recommendations on brands for car seat covers?
> 
> We just got my wife a new car and would like to protect the second row captains chairs from car seat wear and other general wear and tear. Also, I have an older 4Runner that could use some new seat covers for the front.
> 
> Thanks!


https://www.coverking.com/seat-covers/custom-seat-covers/heavy-duty-ballistic.html

This is what we have done in my wife's last two vehicles. When we traded in her Terrain, the seats were like new after 4 years of kids and dogs daily abuse. Highly recommended, worth the beans. For the 4Runner, they have other options as well that should fit great and give you whatever look you desire.

Stay away from the universal (doesn't) fit stuff. Way more trouble than they're worth, and that isn't much to begin with.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Wet Okole is the brand I want to get for my F150. Around $150-300 depending on what you are looking at. Coverking and Fia are also decent options as well.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Stay away from the universal (doesn't) fit stuff. Way more trouble than they're worth, and that isn't much to begin with.


I bought a WeatherTech seat protector off Amazon a couple of years ago for the rear bench of my F-150 and despite having to put my year/make/model to find a fit, it turned out to be pretty much a universal cover. The part of the seat you put your butt on isn't fastened to anything, so when my dogs jump into the truck it usually gets pushed back so it doesn't actually protect anything from their muddy paws. I would not recommend it.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Great tips from everyone, thanks!

I love going to my wife and giving her info that I get from my "internet friends" :lol:


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

Saddle man, I got the saddle blanket ones for my dodge 3500 and the quality is amazing. Super thick and durable. Front set was $130. Way underpriced for the quality and customer service. They called just to double check the order before they made it.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

My vote goes to Wet Okole. Had them on my Tundra a couple years ago. They fit like a glove.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks again to everyone.

I ended up going with CoverKing and I just got them in the mail yesterday. I'll try and update this with my thoughts.

Also, I ordered Weathertech floorliners which we are liking a lot.


----------

